# Solarpumpe "Garda" läuft nicht



## Joschiiie96 (16. Juli 2014)

Hallo!

Habe die Pumpe "Garda"  (http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B00A2MT15Q?pc_redir=1405233086&robot_redir=1) heute bekommen, ausgepackt und gleich am Balkon aufgeladen, also ohne dass die Pumpe lief. Nun bin ich am Teich, steck alles bis auf einen Schlauch, weil ich die Pumpe 1 Woche so am Grund des Teiches habe werde (bachlauf nicht fertig), an und es geht nichts.
Systemleuchte grün, 1 Output grün und Laden tut es auch, Pumpe geht nicht.
Bedienungsanleitung schon hundert mal am Papier angesehen, dann auch noch im Internet, weil die aus Papier plötzlich einen Riss hatte... 

Hat diese Pumpe irgendjemand?
Oder könnte mir sonst jemand helfen?

Mich ärgert das schon sehr gerade...

LG johannes


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (16. Juli 2014)

Hallo Johannes,
Wenn Gerda nicht will will sie einfach nicht.
Weiß doch jedes Kind.

Ich würde vermuten, dass Du Gerda zu tief eingesetzt hast. Dadurch ist der Druck zu groß und es klappt einfach nicht (vom Wasser)

Von Gerda größere Leistungen zu erwarten halte ich für Wunschdenken.

Ich kenne Gerda zwar nicht, aber halte Solartechnik in de  Bereich für teures nutzloses Spielzeug.


----------



## Joschiiie96 (16. Juli 2014)

Hallo!

Nein, ich hab die Pumpe im flachen (20 cm) und im tieferen Bereich (knapp 1 Meter) getestet. Sie ging gar nicht.

Auch wenn du es für nutzloses Spielzeug hältst, so bleibt mir in meinem Garten keine Alternative. 

Muss ein Schlauch angesteckt sein, damit das funktioniert? Kann ich mir ja auch nicht vorstellen...


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (16. Juli 2014)

Hallo Johannes, hast Du den keine Möglichkeit irgendwo Strom herzubekommen?


----------



## Joschiiie96 (16. Juli 2014)

Hallo!

Nein leider nicht, es handelt sich um einen Schrebergarten ohne Anschluss.
Die Pumpe hat eine Leistung von knapp 2.500 l/h, das passt in etwa. 
Ich denke es liegt an der Pumpe oder?
Denn der Akku lädt und es leuchtet darauf auch alles was sollte...

Ich verstehe das nicht.


----------



## Brittami (16. Juli 2014)

Wow, nicht billig, das "Spielzeug".
Ich habe eben folgendes in der Beschreibung entdeckt: Timerfunktion zuschaltbar. Pumpe läuft in jeder Stunde 10 Minuten.
Ist der Timer vielleicht irgendwie aktiviert?


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (16. Juli 2014)

Hallo Johannes, schau mal in das Luftheber thema rein. Man kann mit 4 oder 7 Watt ordentlich Wasser fördern.  Ich denk Dein Panel ist recht brauchbar nur Gerda nicht.


----------



## Alfii147 (16. Juli 2014)

Wenn du schon alles versucht hast & Sie nicht läuft, melde dich bei Amazon, schildere dein Problem & fertig. Bekommst dann relativ flott eine Ersatzlieferung.


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (16. Juli 2014)

Hallo Johannes,

Kannst Du mit einem Messgerät überprüfen, ob überhaupt Spannung anliegt?

Wenn du kein Messgerät hast, kannst du die Pumpe vielleicht direkt am Solarpanel anschließen (ohne Akku - natürlich nur wenn möglich/erlaubt).
Dann kann man eine mögliche Fehlerquelle ausschließen.

Oder ist die Anlage im ...Ladebetrieb: Der Akku wird bei Sonnenschein durch das Solarmodul geladen und die Pumpe läuft nicht. Am Abend kann die Pumpe über einen Schalter auf dem Gehäuse eingeschaltet werden und das System läuft mehrere Stunden bis der Akku entladen ist...

Ansonsten ist eine Ferndiagnose schwierig.
Gibt es auf der Bedienungsanleitung keine Telefonnummer vom Kundendienst?
Ich würde einfach mal anrufen https://www.solarversand.de/impressum

Gruß, Knut


----------



## Brittami (16. Juli 2014)

Ich denke auch, entweder Lade- oder Timerbetrieb.
Merkst Du die Pumpe vibrieren, wenn sie laufen sollte, aber kein Wasser kommt? Oder macht sie gar keinen Mucks?


----------



## Joschiiie96 (16. Juli 2014)

Hallo!

Erstmal danke für die ausführlichen Antworten!

Sollte das Gerät morgen nicht anspringen, werde ich mir das mit den luftheber mal genauer ansehen bzw. mir das Gerät umtauschen lassen. (Email an den Hersteller und das Versandhaus würden sofort geschrieben)

Also...Messgerät hab ich leider keines.
Das mit dem Anschließen direkt an der Solarzelle mache ich morgen, dafür reichte die heutige Abendsonne nicht mehr.
Also laut Bedienungsanleitung heißt es, wenn die "Systemleuchte" grün leuchtet, dann kann man einen Verbraucher anhängen obwohl weiterhin geladen wird. Ich habe die Pumpe jetzt über Nacht auf "Timerbetrieb" gestellt. Möglicherweise war der Akku noch etwas zu wenig geladen obwohl die leuchte schon grün war.
Ich werde es morgen sehen.

Nr. steht schon oben, allerdings aus Österreich anrufen kostet etwas, da frag ich lieber hier vorher nach 

LG

PS: Die Pumpe hat im Dauerbetrieb auch gar keinen Muckser gemacht. Hab auch probiert, die Solarzelle abstecken, damit der Akku nicht mehr lädt, die "Systemleuchte" leuchtete weiter, gepumpt wurde dennoch nicht...


----------



## chris2207 (24. Juli 2014)

Hi,

brauchst du den Speicher überhaupt, reicht es dir nicht die Pumpe nur Tags über zu betreiben?
Die Anlage ist föllig überteuert und für deine Zwecke nicht geeignet.

Mein Vorschlag, nimm dieses Modul http://prevent-germany.com/solarmodule-solaranlagen/solarmodule/10wp-bis-150wp/8609/solarmodul-bld100-36m-monokristallines-solarpanel-fuer-wohnmobile-und-caravans-mit-100-wp?c=1013;

diese Pumpe http://www.voelkner.de/products/664...odel=Q679721&gclid=COvXk4j83b8CFXDKtAodoCQAEQ
und direkt anschließen.

und betreibe es ohne Speicher. Die Pumpe verbraucht nur 17 Watt und läuft somit auch bei Bewölkung.
Soll es mit Speicher sein, nimm einen kleinen Laderegler (Steca Solsum) und 2 alte LKW Batterien.
Damit kommst du immer noch günstiger und dein System läuft sauber durch.


----------



## Joschiiie96 (24. Juli 2014)

Hallo!

Die Pumpe funktioniert sehr gut. 
Ich warte nur noch auf den Akku, denn ohne Akku läuft sie eben nur wenn Sonne scheint und das ist bei Regentagen schlecht. Also brauch ich auch einen Akku. 

Dennoch danke für die Empfehlung!


----------



## chris2207 (28. Juli 2014)

Hi,

ich will die Euphorie ja nicht bremsen aber der Speicher ist viel zu klein für die Pumpe.
Die Pumpe wird die Batterie innerhalb von 2 Jahren Tiefentladen und zerstören.
Bei einer Entladungstiefe der Batterie von 50% kannst du die Pumpe max. 5h betreiben. Aber ab da wir der Akku schon geschädigt.
Nun stell dir mal vor, dass kleine Modul muss nun den Akku laden und die Pumpe betreiben...
Die Lösung wird max Juni-August laufen und das schon schlecht.
Das kann nix werden, leider.
Denk mal über die andere Lösung nach. Kostet dir die Hälfte und du hast noch Strom für LED Teichbeleuchtung.
Zudem läuft die Pumpe auch bei Regentagen und zwar durch! Und nicht nur 10 Minuten pro Stunde.
Großes 12 Volt Modul, Laderegler und 1-2 alte LKW/PKW Batterien. 
Du kannst sogar eine 12 Volt Zeitschaltuhr dran hängen und die Einzeitschalten Nachts steuern.
Alles keine Arbeit...


----------



## Joschiiie96 (28. Juli 2014)

Hallo

Die Pumpe bleibt so wie sie ist.
Ich habe keine zeit die Pumpe zurückzusenden und warten bis das andere Zeugs kommt. Die Pumpe lief bereits anfangs des Threads, also werden sie diese nicht einfach zurücknehmen. 

Der Akku gibt nur dann Strom an Verbraucher ab, wenn er einen gewissen Ladestand hat, davor lädt die Zelle den Akku ohne das Strom abgegeben wird. Wenn dieser Stand überschritten ist, schaltet sich die Pumpe ein. Davor ist er im reinen Ladebetrieb.


----------



## Nori (29. Juli 2014)

Also so einfach 2 LKW-Batterien laden geht auch nicht - da braucht man bestimmt 2-3 m² Panelfläche mit entsprechender Leistung.
Generell sind Säurebatterien für Solaranwendungen nicht haltbar und auch nicht sonderlich geeignet.
Man nimmt __ Blei-Gel-Akkus - die kosten aber richtig Geld - halten bei guter Pflege aber auch mal locker 10 Jahre und länger.

Gruß Nori


----------



## chris2207 (31. Juli 2014)

Ja stimmt, normale Säure Batterien sind nicht geeignet, Neue schon gar nicht. __ Blei-Gel-Akkus sind ja auch nix anderes, nur das das Elektrolyt in Gel gefangen ist.
Aber für solch eine Anwendung die ca.15-20 Watt zieht, kann man das machen. 
Gebrauchte Batterien bekommt man in jeder Werkstatt für dem Pfandwert (7,50 EUR). Da man bei Säurebatterien nicht mehr als 10%-15% entnehmen soll, stehen aber immer noch mind. 12h Dauerlauf (200Ah) bei 20 Watt Verbrauch zur Verfügung. Und dann scheint schon wieder die Sonne. 
Mit einem 100 Watt Panel kommt man da ohne Problem hin und über eine Zeitschaltuhr, für Nachtbetrieb kann ich den Verbrauch noch mehr senken.
Selbst mit nem zweiten Modul wäre die Lösung immer noch viel viel Günstiger und Langlebiger. Puffer für Radio und Licht wäre dann auch noch vorhanden.
Die "Akkubox" der Fertiglösung hat 12Ah und ist eine Blei Batterie. Somit kann man bei 50% Entladungstiefe max. 4h die Pumpe betreiben.
Und die Batterie wird nicht länger als 2 Jahre halten, maximal.
Für Solaranwendungen gibt es zyklenfeste Batterien, die hier nicht notwenig wären.

Grüße, 
P.S. bitte nicht als Kritik verstehen. Einfach mal vorher das Projekt vorstellen.


----------

